# Monarch Airlines - strict on baggage allowance



## Danmo (9 Aug 2007)

Hi
Does anyone have experience of flying with Monarch Airlines? Are they very strict on baggage allowance?


----------



## tosullivan (9 Aug 2007)

I flew with them in 1999 and don't remember any baggage allowances with them back then.  However, things have changed a lot since then, but I imagine they will allow each person probably 20kg checked in luggage and 10kg each carry on.

I take it you are going on a long haul flight?


----------



## aircobra19 (9 Aug 2007)

Used them good few years ago on a long haul 11hr I found them horrible.


----------



## Danmo (9 Aug 2007)

tosullivan said:


> I take it you are going on a long haul flight?


er, no. I just like to keep my options open when it comes to holiday outfits!!!


----------



## gipimann (9 Aug 2007)

Flew with monarch in May (package hol to Canaries), wasn't aware of strict limits being imposed and they were pooling baggage for couples or groups checking in together.   So you might be all right if you're travelling with the proverbial "toothbrush and spare socks" traveller!!

Be prepared to be fleeced by the onboard prices if you decide to have a drink - they price in sterling at a very generous (to them!) exchange rate.   There's a thread on it here somewhere.


----------



## Guest120 (9 Aug 2007)

Flew with them in June, bag was 10KG overs allowance on return flight not a word was said. Many others around were over the limit and nothing was said.

It really depends what company are doing the check in, most of the time it's outsourced and those people couldn't give a toss.

Didn't think the prices were too high on board, average for the airline in dustry, the most important thing is the prices were displayed and a gun wasn't held to anyones head forcing them to make a purchase.


----------



## gramlab (9 Aug 2007)

Standard 20Kg allowance. Charging for over allowance usually only on return leg and it seems to pot luck whether they decide to do it on the day or not. Rep usually knows if they are currently charging or not


----------



## gipimann (9 Aug 2007)

Bluetonic said:


> Didn't think the prices were too high on board, average for the airline in dustry, the most important thing is the prices were displayed and a gun wasn't held to anyones head forcing them to make a purchase.


 
On the flight I was on (Dublin - Lanzarote), prices were displayed in sterling only, and the exchange rate (1 euro = £1.59 or £1.69, can't recall the exact amount now) wasn't advised before ordering.     I paid €5.07 for a glass of wine priced at £3.50 in their magazine - less than in some pubs, I know, but a bit more than I expected to pay based on the advertised price!


----------



## tosullivan (9 Aug 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> Used them good few years ago on a long haul 11hr I found them horrible.


I think you'll find most airlines apart from BA or Virgin are horrible on anything long haul.  We flew 13hrs with them and my wife was 5 months pregnant, but they gave us 2 seats at the back of the plane which we asked for so she could have extra legroom.  Other than that, its like taking a bus


----------



## Danmo (10 Aug 2007)

thanks for the info.... we flew aer lingus recently and i was sweating about being overweight - weighed case on bathroom scales and everything and the case wasn't even weighed at Dublin, we were checked in by a supervisor with no scales at her desk because they were so busy.. i guess it depends who you get on the day...


----------

